# Ribbed Vest Shrug! Complete



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

I finished the first ribbed vest for my future daughter-in-law! I love the colors! That pattern was great fun to knit! The Noro yarn is not so great! I do not like the knot that you encounter midway through the hank, ughhh. I am now starting another vest for my daughter! Santa's Workshop is in full swing!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love, Love, Love your vest. The colors are terrific. However, you are not the first one to complain about the yarn. I have some of the sock yarn waiting to be knit in a lacey pattern. I'm going to rethink that. I *think* I know which pattern this is but - just in case - could you give a reference? I think all four of my girls might like this.... Very nice work. Santa *is* on his way and my elf factory hasn't even opened!!!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Love the shrug and the colors. Thanks for the heads-up on the Noro yarn.


----------



## PITA (Mar 14, 2011)

lovely, could you reference the pattern please


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting your completed work. Beautiful!
G


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Love the vest. Pretty colours x


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm working on this shrug now, but with different yarn. I like the way the rib pattern seems to hug the body. I have nora yarn and don't remember the knots you are talking about. But with Nora you can undo the knot or cut yarn, and thin both ends out a little, lay one atop of the other, spray with a little water, and twist the ends or rub between your fingers until it sort of felts together, this makes an invisable join and practically no weaving in ends ever.
For those of you asking this is the 'Endless Circle vest' by redheart.com


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow - I really like this! You did a great job!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

It really turned out super.Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

This pattern is free here:

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW2461.pdf

Robin in MA


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

That's one I want to do. Thanks.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

That's definitely going on my 'to do' list. Lovely!

Jan xx


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I really like this vest. Great Job. 

It looks like it fits better than some of the other similar shrugs I have seen.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

On my to do list as well.

Yours is prettier than the pattern photo!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful vest, and I love the colours. Leonora.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

wow,my daughter would love that!!..well done!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

butterweed said:


> This pattern is free here:
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW2461.pdf
> 
> Robin in MA


Thank you, want to make one for ME! (eventually)


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks like the same shrug I made (The one that got me BACK into knitting a couple of years ago!) but that was Plymouth pattern NO26. Very easy to do. Mine was purples and greens, but I love the colors in yours!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

That is gorgeous yarn. I am making those types of shrugs for four granddaughters. I have one made for the youngest and one for her American girl doll. I have the second started...Love yours -- makes me want one.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice indeed. so colorful!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Lovely!

Thanks for the pattern link! Have had my eye on this for some time, to make for my DIL, but had not got around to buying the pattern. This is the same design, and Free!

Thanks again!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Hockland (Apr 10, 2011)

Love the shrug! I was wondering which Noro yarn that you used? I have knit with Noro before and have encountered some knots, but I think the end result is definitely worth it! Looking forward to your reply!!! Thanks!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for the link.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Do I really need another project? YES! This one! It is so unique and yours turned out lovely! I read the pattern and hope working it won't be as confusing as I think. Thanks so much for sharing your fine work and giving us more inspiration! Happy Needling. jb


----------



## Delia58 (Jan 18, 2011)

I want one! Beautiful


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Fabulous vest - wonderful work - love it!! Thanks for the pattern link - will be doing this one!!!


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

I love this wool, what a lovely colour and I like the strug too


----------



## mooselk (May 14, 2011)

Absolutely love this!! Would you share the pattern and yarn used?


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

You did a great job. Yours looks better than the one on the model!


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful! I have bookmarked this pattern for my DD, DIL and older GD's. They will have to wait for b'days though since my Santa list is over long-3 kids, their spouses, 9 g'kids and 1 new gg'son.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Beautiful! I'm sure this gift will be well received.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

This is a really great pattern and yours is very cheery with the colorful yarn. I'd also like to see this one in a soft solid for a dressy look. I may just have to try this one :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

It's a beautiful Shrug. I have seen this or a similar pattern worked up previously but I've never seen one made up in such vibrant colors. I like it. I dislike those nasty knots too but yarn companies aren't going to discard a portion of a hank, skein, ball just so everyone can have a knot-free one. It's the one thing that you'll have to take the time to sort of 'work into' your finished item in the end. See, now you were the only one who knew about that silly knot and now we all do so, the next time we see that Shrug, we're all going to point to it and say "That Shrug has a knot knit in it." "Believe that?" "Yep, it does." "Let's go find it!" :lol: Sorry, I just couldn't pass that up. Just know that your work is lovely; a knitting job well done.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Adorable! You did a great job. And I love you Avatar! Your little pugs look so cute in their Christmas attire!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

very nice; this is also on my "to do" list.


----------



## lswmbrm1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow !!!!!! This is awesome!!!! I love it where did you get this patter? Would you share? [email protected] Thanks Sue


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Pattern Link is posted about half-way down first page.


----------



## lswmbrm1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice job, love the way the colors change. Did you use a chunky yarn? Looks like this is a long repeat color change?


----------



## Joyce Toney (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree with you on the Noro yarn, but also with the cutting and felting together to obviate any knots, but the knots in the yarn are aggravating. The last skein I used had 3 knits in it! This is unconscionable but that's retailing. They don't want to waste anything and the buying public has to pay for it with knots! Your completed projects looks super!!


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

I believe the pattern posted half way down the first page is a different pattern?


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Thank you, it's gorgeous! And I'm sure it looks more complicated than it is...will put it in with my other millions!


----------



## sandypants (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful, she should be very happy with such a nice gift. I love that pattern too. Thanks


----------



## Bryonsmom (Sep 21, 2011)

You did a super job!!! I am definitely adding this to my "to do" list....Thanks for sharing with all of us and keep up the good work!!! Look forward to seeing more from your needles...


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

I didn't care for the pattern when I first saw it at Red Heart, but after seeing itthey way you knitted it, I have put it on my list of to-dos.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I too love that shrug. Love the yarn, love the pattern, love your work.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

I just love the color. Did you change your yarn many times. Or is that one of the new yarns with many colors? I don't have a good time with putting colors together.They never look so good.Please let me know about your yarn.Thanks. Marge


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

This is a beautiful and colourful vest.

I would definitely like to make one.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

Is this vest for sale or you could just be my secret Santa. I love the way Noro stripes.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Love the movement in this vest and the color is beautiful. Great job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting the patt. Another in my long list of favs. ;-)


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely! I'm trying to wrap my mind around the directions. The one I made decreases for the 'body' part then increases for the collar or bottom depending on how it is put on....This is a beautiful shrug you made and the yarn is a great match for the pattern!
g


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

The patter DOES LOOK complicated..sighs But if it turns out anything like urs its well worth it,, thats just beautifull  Thank u for shareing


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

I love the pattern and the colors. What a lucky lady to receive this under the tree.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link, I didn't have this one. :shock: :shock: 
Now I do and I have some lovely Collage yarn that I think would be perfect for this - my Christmas gift a couple of years ago from my son.
He usually drags me away from the yarn but one day he didn't and I was admiring the Collage. We left and a couple of weeks later, there is my Christmas gift. What a sweetheart.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

What a beautiful vest. Love the colors. I wouldnt mind a link for the pattern if there is one. Thanks


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

I love it! Where can I find the pattern? I have to make it.

I knit with a lot of Noro yarn. All their yarn is like that and it's a pain in the neck, especially when the yarn after the knot isn't at the same place in the colors as the first part. Still, I keep using it because I love the results.


----------



## leahkay (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful job on a too lovely vest! Thanks for sharing the pattern link also. Going to get some yarn now!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

bluejay said:


> I love it! Where can I find the pattern? I have to make it.


Also deeknittingclick


> What a beautiful vest. Love the colors. I wouldnt mind a link for the pattern if there is one. Thanks
> 
> The link is on the first page of the thread about halfway down....... :|


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

Your shrug is beautiful. I like yours better than the one shown on the pattern which looks like a plain stockinet stitch on the back. Did you use the same pattern but knit it all in the rib? Or is it a different pattern?

Bev


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Great colors!


----------



## Hdowns (Oct 17, 2011)

Really nice job! Lucky girl! Holley


----------



## Cudley Gran (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi this looks great. Have printed pattern and am keen to give it a go Meryl


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

That is lovely, love the colours. :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

Me too
WVBetty



jan1ce said:


> That's definitely going on my 'to do' list. Lovely!
> 
> Jan xx


----------



## dahlias (Jan 25, 2011)

Love the style of the vest and the colors are great!! Good job!


----------



## knittingchocolate (Apr 3, 2011)

what a beautiful vest it must have taken ages to make. I love your pugs to i have one his name is bossy, bossy by name bossy by nature they are so funny .


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Love it. Is the pattern available?


----------



## Cudley Gran (Oct 20, 2011)

I dont know what the noro yarn is like. What would I use in NZ. Looks chunky? Meryl


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

A BEAUTIFUL shrug and you did a great job - colors are wonderful, too! Definitely on my list -- top of the list, now -- to do next! Thanks.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely shrug. Nice work and thanks for the link to the pattern.


----------



## leahkay (May 13, 2011)

captwife,
I started the pattern this afternoon, then realized I should be using bulky yarn. So I found some bulky yarn . . . and I'm trying again. 

Could you explain what part is made first, and give more details about the "folding" ????

Thanks


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Leahkay.
If you go to the frist page ..were she put the link for the pattern. Go down under the pattern and it shows you about the folding. Hope this helps.


----------



## leahkay (May 13, 2011)

Okay, I think I have it. The first ribbing section is the collar area. When the piece is folded and increases are made, that is where the "body" of the piece begins. Right???


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I love the shrug. thanks for the pattern. I, too, will have to try it. Haven't used the Noro yarn, but I love your results. I agree with everyone that yours is prettier than the illustrated one on the pattern. Good Work!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is just beautiful, very nice work and love the colors :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That's really cool


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Wow! It is gorgeous.love the colors.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job, it is lovely. Did it take long to do? I would also love to do it for the grandaughters and/or daughters, depending. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

very very nice,love it,wonder what it would look like on larger woman?


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi..I went on the sight for Noro. But can not find the yarn you have there.I don't think. Do you know the name of that color please..????? By the way..Any idea how much yarn you had to use for that?Thanks.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I really like the way this turned out! The colors are bright
but not too... great job!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

What a great job, I love the shrug,thanks for the pattern site. I just printed it and put on my to do list.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Great job! I love it!


----------



## emohruo (Jun 15, 2011)

looks lovely, and such nice colours


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Lovely vest . Thanks a ton for sharing the pattern It is exactly what I was looking for to knit.


----------



## cleosmum (Feb 21, 2011)

What lovely colours...Have used Noro before and found it nice to work with...did you use "Noro Oro"??? Thinking this would work. Or I could use double strand of Noro King...Anxious to get started.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely vest will have to put that on my to do list!


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

Well it seems like quite a sucess by all the remarks, you share what type of noro you used and be honest how hard is this could a beginning knitter do this? Again just beautiful, I love it, not sure I could do it.I wish we had a group of people in this area that knitted.I am sure we probaly do they are just in hiding somewhere.


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

captwife said:


> I finished the first ribbed vest for my future daughter-in-law! I love the colors! That pattern was great fun to knit! The Noro yarn is not so great! I do not like the knot that you encounter midway through the hank, ughhh. I am now starting another vest for my daughter! Santa's Workshop is in full swing!


Hi all! The pattern that I used for the Vest is not the Red Heart pattern. I used Baby Alpaca Grande N026 from Plymouth Yarn Company --- I added two inches to the body as my future daughter in law is very tall and I wanted this to be a vest vs. shrug! It is even more lovely in person! I am starting #2 next week while on vacation! Thank you for all the nice comments! I appreciate it!


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

The yarn used for this vest is Noro - Iro color #81 - Lot A --- this is very easy and yes a beginner could knit this! It is just one piece of ribbed knitting.... Take the plunge, start the vest - if you run into problems post and I am sure you will get more responses than you could ever dream of!  --


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

The vest is knit in Noro Iro - Color #81 --- I really think you can use just about any yarn as long as you can get the gauge! I plan to knit one with two yarns held together! Good luck!


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Linda --- Sorry, the pattern that I used is Baby Alpaca Grande N026 from Plymouth Yarn Company. I know there is many similar patterns available. Take Care


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

butterweed said:


> This pattern is free here:
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW2461.pdf
> 
> Robin in MA


Hi - The pattern that I used is Baby Alpaca Grande N026 from Plymouth Yarn Co. Take Care


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

lswmbrm1 said:


> Wow !!!!!! This is awesome!!!! I love it where did you get this patter? Would you share? [email protected] Thanks Sue


Hi Sue -- The pattern is Baby Alpaca Grande N026 from Plymouth Yarn Co. I actually bought the pattern at a yarn shop on St. Simon Island, Ga - however if you google that pattern you can find it on the web. There are many similar patterns available, but this is the specifics of what I knit. The vest took four hanks of Noro Iro #81. Have fun!


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

beadness said:


> Nice job, love the way the colors change. Did you use a chunky yarn? Looks like this is a long repeat color change?


The yarn I used is Noro Iro - weight is between a chunky and worsted! Not a true Chunky!


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

leahkay said:


> Okay, I think I have it. The first ribbing section is the collar area. When the piece is folded and increases are made, that is where the "body" of the piece begins. Right???


You are correct! However, it does not really matter if the collar or bottom is first -- just start knitting - when you are finished you can determine which is the collar or the bottom of the vest! That is what is so great about this pattern!


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

catzndogz said:


> Great job, it is lovely. Did it take long to do? I would also love to do it for the grandaughters and/or daughters, depending. Thanks for sharing.


Super fast and easy! I am not the speediest knitter -- this could easily be knit up in a weekend -- maybe even quicker if your a fast knitter. I love the pattern!


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

I believe the yarn has been discountinued - however you can find it on the web -- I actually purchased one additional hank that I found on the web as I was afraid I might run short (I didn't) --- Color is Noro Iro #81 - Color lot A --- I used four hanks!


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

TheresaD said:


> I didn't care for the pattern when I first saw it at Red Heart, but after seeing itthey way you knitted it, I have put it on my list of to-dos.


Theresa -- this is not the Red Heart pattern -- Baby Alpac Grande N026 - Plymouth Yarn Co.


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

missylam said:


> What a great job, I love the shrug,thanks for the pattern site. I just printed it and put on my to do list.


Ok, please keep in mind the pattern I used was Baby Alpaca Grande N026 from Plymouth Yarn Co. Not the Red Heart pattern that another member posted. I will look at that pattern and see what the differences are! Have fun!


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

knittingchocolate said:


> what a beautiful vest it must have taken ages to make. I love your pugs to i have one his name is bossy, bossy by name bossy by nature they are so funny .


Ha, NO this did not take ages to knit it is actually very FAST and I knit slow! Thank you for the comment on my two little pugs - Frank and Doug! They now have a new sister as I am caring for a lovely black lab that has just been diagnosed with Addison's Disease! I did not plan on a 3rd dog - but I will keep her unless the PERFECT owner comes along that I can adopt her out to! Very little knitting done in the past two weeks as I am too busy chasing dogs around!  Take Care


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

o'k Thanks for clearing that up about the pattern I am off to see if I can find that pattern. I have many of noros yarn but don't remember Noro Iro I will have to research that. Thanks again.


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

gk said:


> Lovely! I'm trying to wrap my mind around the directions. The one I made decreases for the 'body' part then increases for the collar or bottom depending on how it is put on....This is a beautiful shrug you made and the yarn is a great match for the pattern!
> g


The pattern is SUPER Easy --- it is ONE piece of fabric that you knit - you start by knitting K2 P2 than when you transition to the body you knit K1 P1 than you transition back to K2 P2 --- honestly so darn easy and so lovely when complete!!!


----------



## Maria Azevedo (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful Shrug, I think my girls would like this as well, I will try to find the pattern but I am new at this but I am having fun already, have a great day!

Maria

Orangeville, Ontario


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

captwife said:


> I finished the first ribbed vest for my future daughter-in-law! I love the colors! That pattern was great fun to knit! The Noro yarn is not so great! I do not like the knot that you encounter midway through the hank, ughhh. I am now starting another vest for my daughter! Santa's Workshop is in full swing!


Hi All -- Thank you for all the kind comments! The pattern that I used is Baby Alpaca Grande N026 from Plymouth Yarn Co. I purchased this pattern at a Local Yarn Shop! You can also purchase it on the internet as well. I did go look at the Red Heart pattern link that was suggested by another member -- this is a very DIFFERENT pattern and it will have very different results. The Plymouth pattern is VERY VERY easy to knit and really alot of Fun! This is a perfect pattern to work on if watching movies or visiting as there is little if any reading/changes required. Have fun - be creative!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! Thanks for all the info to clarify some of my questions. Did you think this would generate such a response? I have some gorgeous icelandic wool I inherited from a friend, a brown and an off white. I'm dreaming of this in both strands together? Anybody out there who has done the Red Heart version of this? Thanks. And Happy Needling! jb


----------



## Maria Azevedo (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern

Maria,

Orangeville


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

You should send your picture to plymouth, yours is so much cuter and likely sell them more patterns and yarn, not sure what Noro yarn would be similiar to weight as this one. I hope to order the pattern but I want it now. LOL


----------



## Maria Azevedo (Oct 20, 2011)

Having trouble finding the pattern for this vest would you help?

Thanks

Maria


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Go back to first page of this post. Pattern is about half-way down.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Been looking at the Plymouth site and i found something that looks similar to urs the pattern is numbered 1610.. is that it ?


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

THAT'S NOT IT type in the N026 and it will come up, but the back looks different , must just be the yarn>


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Had made one myself like that but in plain color -the first person that came trough my door had to have it )
so it went


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I did that and nothing came up.. ok i quit.. im over it..lol


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

O'k this is how I found it I googled Baby AppacaGrande N026 and then went to the site, typed in the number and there it was, I don't know how the give you the direct thing that you just hit Sorry, not very computer savy.


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Here is the pattern for the endless round vest

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/endless-circle-vest

have fun --I did


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

But this is not the sAme pattern as the person who submitted the vest used.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

No. She said this was NOT the same pattern. She said this pattern would not produce the same result as the Plymouth pattern NO26. She also said this one was not written as well.


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Round circle Vest

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW2461.pdf


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

The pattern I postet works perfect.
Depending on your wool you choose result may vary/
Very well writen with Diagram-so you can see HOW to fold up and knit the second part of the Vest


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

It is the exact same pattern that I posted and made!
Different color


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

The person that started this thread told us that her pattern was not the redheart pattern although they looked similar. People saw the picture of what she posted and have inquirred, that is the point that is trying to be made.This all goes back to the beginning picture and the person that posted that.
Enough said and done


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

That is a beautiful vest. I love it with the colors. I had checked the pattern but it didn't look as good in a solid color so as you can guess, my daughter is getting it for Christmas. Thank you


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

It really is an awesome piece of work! Thank u for shareing


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

I am working on a similar vest but from Crystal Palace yarns. I am about 3/4 done and will post when done. This pattern has a beautiful mock cable back that doesn't show in the pictures.


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

jberg said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all the info to clarify some of my questions. Did you think this would generate such a response? I have some gorgeous icelandic wool I inherited from a friend, a brown and an off white. I'm dreaming of this in both strands together? Anybody out there who has done the Red Heart version of this? Thanks. And Happy Needling! jb


Ha - I had no idea my post would create this much response - but I must say the vest is so beautiful! I cannot wait to start the next one! This pattern would be fantastic in Icelandic wool! The Red Heart pattern is very different - I did review that. It is also much more time consuming. Happy creating! Take Care


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

beadlady said:


> The person that started this thread told us that her pattern was not the redheart pattern although they looked similar. People saw the picture of what she posted and have inquirred, that is the point that is trying to be made.This all goes back to the beginning picture and the person that posted that.
> Enough said and done


ha, ha Thank you Beadlady! It is probably my fault - I should have posted the pattern with the photos --- I am not used to this forum as I primarily use Ravelry! Have a super weekend!


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

tjb2 said:


> It is the exact same pattern that I posted and made!
> Different color


Again this pattern is NOT -- I will repeat is NOT the Red Heart pattern! It is a Plymouth Yarn Company pattern! It is widely available on the Internet --- OR you can visit or call your local yarn shop to see if they have it in stock or if they will order it when they place their next Plymouth Yarn Co. order! Please Support your LYS - they do an amazing job for very little financial return!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

My goodness, how beautiful it is. You've done a super job.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

you did a wonderfull job. I did go on the wed sight and orded the right pattern.Thanks for letting use KNOW were to find it..It only cost $ 4.00 for the pattern.Thanks


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

i - i just finished this as well - will post some pictures shortly


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

What is the difference between the red heart pattern and the plymouth one,seems to be lots of posts about which one is the right one?


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

I was wrong about that number..But I did find it there.Sorry ... it is on the 4th page of patterns .On the left side.Alpaca Grande No 26 and also has the numbers 501 u nder the picture of it.And it is done in red.Marge


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Clarmar said:


> I was wrong about that number..But I did find it there.Sorry ....Marge


And the red heart pattern is :roll: not the one pictured?not as easy?not the one you should use to get the same look in Noro?


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

She said red heart is not the one.


----------



## dahlias (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, I found the pattern on line and excited to get started....


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

dahlias said:


> Thanks, I found the pattern on line and excited to get started....


Can you put up the link to get it,thanks muchly!


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

let use know how your doing with it.I was going to make it.But can not find that yarn. And the price is up there for something like it...But it looks great.and so warm. I wanted to make something nice and soft and warm but will keep looking for some yarn. Good luck.Marge


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Clarmar said:


> She said red heart is not the one.


I know but i was just wondering why the red heart one isnt as good ,and what the difference is,i didnt mean to sound dumb or to lazy to look,i am very ill and trying to stay sane in bed reading posts ;-)


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi..I do not know ..As I am not the one who posted it.Just trying to help everyone find the pattern she is talking about.But I see that she posted that was not the one she had done. 
Sorry about you being sick. Never good to be sick. Will be praying for your quick return to good health.And no matter wish one you make it will be great. I saw your past post. Good Luck....Marge


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## amira59 (Oct 17, 2011)

What gorgeous colours! As we don't have Noro yarn in Sydney, Australia, what ply wool did you use and what size needles? I would love to try knitting this shrug!


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

amira59 said:


> What gorgeous colours! As we don't have Noro yarn in Sydney, Australia, what ply wool did you use and what size needles? I would love to try knitting this shrug!


Do you buy online or use ebay,loads of noro there,i bought some in oz mailorder from yay for yarn.com.au,they are in queensland i am in NTH NSW.


----------



## Barbrt128 (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful vest! Thank you for the link to the pattern. "Itching for stitching" today................. :-D


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

http://au.deramores.com/stylecraft-safari

If you go to here and check out this yarn it knits up like leopard print,it is UK deramores,and is a chunky yarn,i bought it for this shrug in the green/black colourway,its an acrylic but as it will be worn over other clothes think it will be okay.
Hope it gets here to oz before summer really hits,julia


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Syvia...l Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I like it. Don't know if I could knit it though. Did you use bulky yarn? Wonder if you could figure out how to use thinner yarn? If you knew how many inches from A to B


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

You know you posted the picture of this vest and you did such a great job, that everyone wanted to buy it, so we all went to the site to buy it. You confinced me I could do it, so I ordered the vest pattern decided who I was going to get it for christmas and guess what??????Back order Booo now if i get the pattern I probaly will never get it done for Christmas, I am so irritated.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

beadlady said:


> You know you posted the picture of this vest and you did such a great job, that everyone wanted to buy it, so we all went to the site to buy it. You confinced me I could do it, so I ordered the vest pattern decided who I was going to get it for christmas and guess what??????Back order Booo now if i get the pattern I probaly will never get it done for Christmas, I am so irritated.


Get the other one,the free one from redheart,posted on page 1 of this topic,thats what i saved.


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

I ordered the other one will have to wait as she said it was not the same and if I have a problem she will guide me threw it.It is just irritating, it is her fault for posting that great picture making us all want it.


----------



## Cudley Gran (Oct 20, 2011)

I went to my local wool shop to ask if we can get the pattern in NZ. She doesn't as a rule get plymouth patterns in her shop, although she did have a few that we went though, but not the one I want so I lost out.I asked her about Noro wool and she said that is a name brand and we dont get that either so will have to use another brand.


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

Noro is lovely the wau it stripes, and feels great after it is washed. I don't particularilly like knitting with it.But the finished product is always great. I am sure there are other yarns that stripe like that, maybe someone on here will tell us there names.


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Take a quick look at this pattern 

http://www.mistialpaca.com/media/downloads/patterns/PATTERN_1085_WEB.pdf


----------



## Cudley Gran (Oct 20, 2011)

Cool. Something think about.


----------



## amira59 (Oct 17, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> amira59 said:
> 
> 
> > What gorgeous colours! As we don't have Noro yarn in Sydney, Australia, what ply wool did you use and what size needles? I would love to try knitting this shrug!
> ...


Thanks for the info about buying Noro wool online.


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Its me again.. Oh I got my yarn today. I have never worked with the Plymouth Yarn Baby Alpaca Grande Hand Dye before. But ..I can't put it down. I love it.I will not tell the hubby how much I spent.even with the discount.I told him ..I would never tell him how much..But it was just high price for me to spend. He thinks maybe I can make him some slippers with it to. NO NO NO. Not this yarn.I will get a wool blend and make him socks..Will post soon as I get it done.And let us know how everyone else is coming along with there ribbed Vest Shrug..could not get the color that the other lady made hers in..Marge


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm working on the Endless Vest pattern from the RedHeart site, but am on hold till my new, longer interchangeable cables arrive. I decided to try it first on some worsted-weight yarn I have on hand in a beautiful teal. I just went up in needle and pattern size to be sure it will be big enough.

This garment is a departure for me, as 90% of my knitting is baby items. I'm enjoying the change, though. I've also ventured into experimenting with several different scarf patterns to give for Christmas.


----------



## amry767 (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice, pretty colors


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

This time I am making something for myself.I make slippers, blankets, and baby cloths for everyone else. I always have yarn around .but never make things for me.other than slippers. And this week I have stated a skull cap.. this vest.and socks. So I have something in diffrent rooms or in the car to work on. Always have to be doing something with my hands...MARGE


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

this vest is Not the red heart pattern. Please read the beginning post before sending incorrect info


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

I think the secret to this VEST is the wool should be as soft as possible so it will FLOW right down the shoulders


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

The yarn is very soft.. I had to order more yarn.I had put a order in for 5 skeins ..But I don't know why I had not put in 7
I am large and had to have more yarn. Don't know what I was thinking .other than the fact that the lady who posted had used 4..Now I am waiting for the yarn again.But it feels so nice.Can't wait to get it done. Just in time for the cold to move in.


----------



## captwife (Sep 8, 2011)

Clarmar said:


> The yarn is very soft.. I had to order more yarn.I had put a order in for 5 skeins ..But I don't know why I had not put in 7
> I am large and had to have more yarn. Don't know what I was thinking .other than the fact that the lady who posted had used 4..Now I am waiting for the yarn again.But it feels so nice.Can't wait to get it done. Just in time for the cold to move in.


Hello yes this was my post! And I have now determined that posting completed projects is a bit of a chaotic event. I will rethink posting again. I made a SMALL however my future daughter in law is tall so I add inches to the mid section and I used four hanks of the Noro! Please visit ravelry! There is hundreds of knitters that have knit this vest with various yarns.... Best of luck to you!


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

You keep on posting..You have done a real fine job. And thank you...I loved that yarn you used.But they told me they did not have anymore. but I got another from them.And it is coming along just fine. And my other yarn will be here in a few days.Marge


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

captwife said:


> I finished the first ribbed vest for my future daughter-in-law! I love the colors! That pattern was great fun to knit! The Noro yarn is not so great! I do not like the knot that you encounter midway through the hank, ughhh. I am now starting another vest for my daughter! Santa's Workshop is in full swing!


It surely looks just like it ,do u know where I can get the pattern I got the pattern for the few I'd made of but it'd a bit raunchy looking now.I'd make then all with Red Heart yarn.
Thanks for ur response and pics of the shrug/vest 
GOD BLESS


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is a picture of the shrurg she was talking about. That is if I can get it to post. It was only $ 4.00 go on line and go to Webs Yarn Or yarn.com or call 1-800-367-9327
Hope this helps everyone.


----------



## bluejay (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you Clarmar. Don't you think it looks so much better in that variegated yarn than the plain red shown on the pattern?


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes I do.

I am making it to. But was not able to get that nice color yarn the 1st lady used for hers. But..I did get the baby alpaca grande...my color is much darker.It look very light on the computer. ..Broke my heart that I could not get the same color..But I learned a long time ago. we can't always have everything we want.this is the frist time for me with the alpaca.and I love it..So very very soft..I was even thinking of putting sleeves on it.Just so I can feel that soft yarn..Have a good evening everyone.Clarmar


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

okay i have my yarn,this must be the most poular pattern ever made,cant find it anywhere at all,all sold out,i need it as a download pdf,drat!


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

Clarmar said:


> Here is a picture of the shrurg she was talking about. That is if I can get it to post. It was only $ 4.00 go on line and go to Webs Yarn Or yarn.com or call 1-800-367-9327
> Hope this helps everyone.


Thanks Clarmar,i've taken down the info .Thanks for ur help 
GOD BLESS


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

http://unicornbooks.com/pattern_Bshawlcollar.asp

I like the back of this one better.

Robin in MA


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

butterweed said:


> http://unicornbooks.com/pattern_Bshawlcollar.asp
> 
> I like the back of this one better.
> 
> Robin in MA


Absolutely the most beautiful version I've seen!


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

oohhh i agree!


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

I just love this pattern, and yours is perfect - colour is great


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

so nice!


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank You Butterweed for the pattern link! Very nice~I want to start it ASAP =^..^=


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's another one.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90011AD.html

Robin in MA


----------

